# Solved: Suddenly no sound Dell laptop Windows 8



## tecfobian (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi! Cant get any sound via built in speaker or headphone jack. Have checked settings through speaker volume icon lower task bar, Dell Audio control icon, and checked for audio enabled or not through device manager/soundvideogamecontrollers/Realtek high def sound etc. All looks perfect. This loss of sound MAY have happened after running SUPERAntiSpyware that my ex-computer help "expert" installed and instructed me to run regularly. I lost sound also when he last serviced my computer and installed SUPERantispyware (among other unknown things he did), but he somehow restored the sound through changing a power management option I think. I just tried that again too no luck. I am just stumped (which at my level is really easy. Any help would be hugely appreciated. 
Thanks!!!
Tecfobian

BTW I have no idea what it means when someone says "install new drivers" or "reinstall drivers" - my Windows 8 came preloaded and upgrade to 8.1 has failed twice so I gave up - nothing to do with this problem arising though.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Welcome to Tech support guy


2. What is the exact model details f the Dell please


3. Right click the speaker icon in the notifications area - bottom right hand of desktop
and click playback devices


what please is the item with the check tick shown


----------



## Agye (Aug 27, 2014)

if you go to control panel do you see any yellow icons denoting driver updates?


----------



## tecfobian (Sep 19, 2014)

Macboatmaster & Agye: Thanks for responding!! Sorry delay - troubleshooting between meetings and travel.

NO yellow driver update alert icons in control panel items


What is the exact model details f the Dell please: DELL INSPIRON 15-3521



3. Right click the speaker icon in the notifications area - bottom right hand of desktop
and click playback devices


what please is the item with the check tick shown: Realtek High Defnition Audio Default Device

thanks for any advice!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

on the screen playback devices 
what entries are shown please
as per my screenshot


also if you click on speaker icon in notifications area - where you the have just the level control - the small icon then for the speaker is not muted is it


OR you can see the same from my screenshot select the default device then click properties and then the levels tab




I do not think it is connected with SAS - as you mention the power management
if the above gets you no further try this


From the Control Panel go to Hardware & Sound.
Apart from the standard Sound application, at the bottom of the list there is also a 'Dell Audio' option.
Click on this & it takes you into the Dell Audio configuration.
On 'Advanced' turn off 'Power Management'.


----------



## tecfobian (Sep 19, 2014)

Hay Macboatmaster -,very lucky to have help coming from across the pond!

1. Per your screenshot playback devices I have just a single device entry, which is checked: Realtek High Definition Audio Default Device

2. speaker icon in notifications area is NOT muted

3.Good to get feedback that this sound failure may not relate to SAS but two sound losses immediately followed running SAS so still on my computer illiterate suspect list 

4. Re Dell Audio sound management I have turned off "Power Management" with no fix.

I have no clue what to try next - guruvian advice much appreciated!

tecfobian of Idaho


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

1. Make sure you have the latest driver. I have access to several Dells, including a very similar model to yours. I have always found that the Dell drivers are usually more reliable than those installed automatically be the OS. Does your model, possibly, show also an HD hi definition device? I use this one as my default, but my audio demands are not to sophisticated.

2. Have a look in the Update history and see if you have KB2962407. It is possible that you service man installed all the latest updates, in order to help. This particular one can cause the problem you have. Have a look here:

http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/product/inspiron-15-3521/drivers

3. If not already, update to 8.1.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As my colleague says it can be that update 
KB2962407 
http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3517/t/19592337

If the driver update fails to produce the audio try going programs and features 
on left pane click view installed updates
then uninstall that one - you can find it by using the search box top right

*BEFORE you do ESTABLISH a restore point*
*On control Panel click system. On left pane click system protection*
*On the window that opens*
*click the create button - as here*
*http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/4690-restore-point-create-windows-8-a.html*

You will then on reboot be offered it again - so you will need to NOT use download and install automatically but select the option inform and I will choose, as explained here
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...oblem-in/3c0fa85a-b84c-45a7-bc9d-62b30ef0224b

Re the update to 8.1 my colleague has mentioned - we will if you wish pursue this when you have the audio sorted
As you say


> my Windows 8 came preloaded and upgrade to 8.1 has failed twice so I gave up - nothing to do with this problem arising though.


----------



## tecfobian (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you both for this troubleshooting. News re my efforts:

I am unable to find KB2962407 anywhere on my computer though I admit I cannot find any utility or window called "update history" per se. Uninstalling that sounded like a swell experiment but stymied there.

The Realtec Audio driver on my laptop is dated 7/25/2012 and the available Realtek ALC-3221 Audio Driver on the Dell download website you provided says it was Last Updated 18 Sep 2013. I will try to download the update tonight (its 1230 hours here) but since its 143MB I am nervous - have never been able to successfully download anything bigger than about 25MB on my 0.6-1.1Mbps connection. I can do this directly from Dell website or through device manager which has a "rollback" feature (equivalent to restore point?). Inclined to do the latter.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go Control Panel Programs and features on left pane click view installed updates


> try going programs and features
> on left pane click view installed updates
> then uninstall that one - you can find it by using the search box top right


 see my screenshot

click as indicated by the arrow on my screenshot
You should then see the list of updates
top right corner type the KB number and it will then find it - if it is installed

|When my colleague said Update History that is just another way of getting there - you go Control Panel Windows updates, then on the left pane click update history then on the window that opens it - gives you a link to view installed updates

As with many things on windows 8 there are MANY ways of getting to where you want


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

On a separate note if your connection capability is only 1.1 - I presume you are on dial-up
installing 8.1 on that is not going to be easy
Is there any chance you can access a faster connection - at some friends house for instance


----------



## tecfobian (Sep 19, 2014)

AHA! Per your simple instructions reply #10, Macboatmaster, I did rapidly find and destroy audiotoxic update KB2962407. VOILA! After reboot - sound restored!! I cannot thank you (and davehc) enough for patiently helping someone of my extremely limited computer skills to solve this. Just in the nick as I have some online coursework that must be done asap.

Re downloading 8.1 I absolutely will take your advice and find a place where I can get some much faster download speeds to make that change. 

With Warm Appreciation, 
tecfobian


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Pleased it worked as I said ensure it does not get installed again
using the procedure I outlined


When you are ready to try with 8.1 please come back and we will be pleased to assist


----------



## tecfobian (Sep 19, 2014)

"ensure it does not get installed again using the procedure I outlined"

I take it you refer establishing a restore point and I will do this forthwith, Thank you sir.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

NO that was just a way of going back if problems were encountered after the uninstall of the update

Please see my original post 8 - you will then on reboot be offered it again or if automatic download and install it will be back next time it updates

Please follow the procedure outlined there
and the reference here to the link explaining it
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...oblem-in/3c0fa85a-b84c-45a7-bc9d-62b30ef0224b

Thought I would try and make it a little easier for you to follow
Go Control Panel Windows updates on left pane click change settings
now see my screenshot
On the window that opens on the drop arrow - look what the setting is NOW
If it is automatic install then that update is coming back next time
therefore select download and I will choose whether to install them

then when the next batch come in follow the procedure outlined to select that update and then right click it and click Hide update
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/24376-windows-update-hide-restore-hidden-updates.html


----------



## tecfobian (Sep 19, 2014)

Aha! Gottit and will do. I particularly appreciate the extra effort to spell it out simply Mcbtmstr. Mucho appreciato!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

you are welcome


----------

